
Show HN: A playground for in-browser interpreters - fatiherikli
http://fatiherikli.github.io/fil
======
colonelxc
Very nice. I really like how it pretty prints python objects. I wish it was a
bit more "repl"-y, but the quick auto-evaluation helps make up for that.

I currently use [https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/) for an in browser
interpreter/repl.

------
fatiherikli
Currently supports Python, Ruby and Brainfuck. Guide to adding new
interpreter:

[https://github.com/fatiherikli/fil#adding-new-
interpreter](https://github.com/fatiherikli/fil#adding-new-interpreter)

------
RodgerTheGreat
The BrainFuck interpreter doesn't seem to work properly. For example, I tried

    
    
        ++++++++++[->+++++++<].
    

Which multiplies 10x7 and should print "F" (ascii 70). Nothing appears to
print.

I have a K interpreter[1] that could be adapted fairly easy to a system like
this. Other good candidates include JSForth[2] and NGN APL[3].

[1] [https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok)

[2]
[http://home.diphi.com/users/jeffr/forth/jsforth.html](http://home.diphi.com/users/jeffr/forth/jsforth.html)

[3] [https://github.com/ngn/apl](https://github.com/ngn/apl)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> Nothing appears to print.

Maybe this is a line buffering issue?

------
vortico
The interface of the text editor is beautiful, and it's done using a
surprisingly minimal amount of CSS.

------
stuaxo
Oh, nice ... it might be worth having Brython too, since it and Skulpt both
cover different areas of python (and use different methodologies).

------
amelius
Does it re-evaluate the complete thing at every change? Or is it smarter, and
only recomputes things that need recomputation?

~~~
fatiherikli
Yes, source code is re-evaluating for every change now. It may be improved in
the future.

